# Thrift shop SCORE



## j-dogg (Jun 24, 2010)

15 dollars, full metal and extends to eye level and then some. I'm 6' 1







That camera is for comparison purposes, it's a Nikkormat FT 35mm, if you have ever seen one, they are a BEAST and the body alone weighs as much as my Canon Rebel XTi and both lenses put together.


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Gimmie


----------

